# Sweating?



## Gail64

I am new at M&P, I've made a few really nice trial soaps so far. If I don't wrap them immediately they sweat pretty badly. Will they continue to sweat or will this stop after they age a bit? I know the soaps I get from Lush don't sweat and I 'harden' them by air drying a week or 2 when I get them. They use M&P I'm told. Maybe they are a bit older when I get them? I would like to start selling in a few months but wonder how I can have a display bar that sweats like crazy? Thanks!


----------



## lsg

Glycerin draws moisture so the M&P soap will probably continue to sweat unless it is wrapped or stored in an air-tight container. Here is a link with some information.

http://www.soapqueen.com/personal-ramblings/augh-whats-that-all-over-my-soap-2/


----------



## Gail64

Thank you for the link. I'm just wondering why the Lush soaps don't sweat...glycerin is the second ingredient in some of their soaps.


----------



## TVivian

I don't do Melt and pour, but late last night I was looking at  (and coveting and maybe stalking) the Brambleberry site and I saw that they have some M&P soap bases that don't sweat. .. At least that's what it says. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian

They also have white http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/LCP-Clear-Melt-And-Pour-Soap-P4383.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dagmar88

Gail64 said:


> Thank you for the link. I'm just wondering why the Lush soaps don't sweat...glycerin is the second ingredient in some of their soaps.



They are made from a base, but not your average M&P.


----------

